# NASA-TV Goes HD



## Tony Trent (Nov 28, 2002)

NASA-TV will have a full time HD Channel starting in June 2010. Let's all hope Dish picks it up. Better yet, let's all bug Dish to pick it up :grin:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I've been working on a "what's left" list for DISH Network ... the channels in each package that have not yet been upgraded. AT120 has all the "public interest" and religious channels that are unlikely to go HD (although some have HD feeds).

There are only a few channels left at AT120 with the potential to go HD ... NASA TV is one of them (the other three I can see going HD are QVC and HSN shopping channels and TBN). Being one of the last channels left at AT120 that can convert I'd like to see it converted.

But being a "public interest" channel that pays for carriage I'm not sure how that would work out. It would be nice if DISH gave them the HD channel ... partially for their own benefit as customers like the channel ... but I don't see NASA paying for carriage.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

I've always thought if a channel gets paid for the right to carry that should include their main HD feed at no extra cost. (I know, broadcasters disagree.) The inverse of my theory is if a channel pays to be carried that should include their main HD feed at no extra cost.

Would be nice to have NASA in HD. We'll see.......


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> I've been working on a "what's left" list for DISH Network ... the channels in each package that have not yet been upgraded. AT120 has all the "public interest" and religious channels that are unlikely to go HD (although some have HD feeds).
> 
> There are only a few channels left at AT120 with the potential to go HD ... NASA TV is one of them (the other three I can see going HD are QVC and HSN shopping channels and TBN). Being one of the last channels left at AT120 that can convert I'd like to see it converted.
> 
> But being a "public interest" channel that pays for carriage I'm not sure how that would work out. It would be nice if DISH gave them the HD channel ... partially for their own benefit as customers like the channel ... but I don't see NASA paying for carriage.


QVC has been in HD since 2008. I had it on U-verse.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Paul Secic said:


> QVC has been in HD since 2008. I had it on U-verse.


It is irrelevant that others carry the channel in HD (other than proof that a HD version exists).
We're discussing DISH carriage of channels - which is the only thing that matters. 

DISH currently carries 29 channels that have HD versions that are not carried on DISH. At the AT120 level ION, QVC, HSN, TBN, EWTN, Daystar, CTN all have a HD feed that isn't carried. At the AT200 level there are 10 channels, at the AT250 level there are four more. The rest are premium movie channels.

New HD channels, such as NASA TV HD, will raise that count to at least 54 by the end of the year if all the announced conversions take place. With that number reduced by any channels that are added this year.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

Link? I don't see this being reported anywhere whatsoever.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Hoosier205 said:


> Link? I don't see this being reported anywhere whatsoever.


Perhaps you heard it here first!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

James Long said:


> It is irrelevant that others carry the channel in HD (other than proof that a HD version exists).
> We're discussing DISH carriage of channels - which is the only thing that matters.
> 
> DISH currently carries 29 channels that have HD versions that are not carried on DISH. At the AT120 level ION, QVC, HSN, TBN, EWTN, Daystar, CTN all have a HD feed that isn't carried. At the AT200 level there are 10 channels, at the AT250 level there are four more. The rest are premium movie channels.
> ...


Let's see, I get ION HD OTA. I get Daystar OTA but not in HD. I get TBN OTA but no HD (they chose to push the limit with subchannels instead). I never knew EWTN had an HD feed (I'm a regular viewer, I never saw any "HD" logos and the majority of the programs are 4 X 3.

BTW the PI channels, while a part of top 120 are not "120 level" channels. You also get them at the 100 and Family Pak level too (although with the Family Pak some PI channels are not carried due to content such as "Free Speech" and others show up at different channel numbers but are essentially mirrors of the same channels just at a less convenient location {RFD in the 4-digit ghetto for example}).


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Michael P said:


> Let's see, I get ION HD OTA. I get Daystar OTA but not in HD. I get TBN OTA but no HD (they chose to push the limit with subchannels instead). I never knew EWTN had an HD feed (I'm a regular viewer, I never saw any "HD" logos and the majority of the programs are 4 X 3.


I don't expect to see them HD via satellite ... but available is available. I believe Daystar, TBN and EWTN are all PIs which means they pay for carriage and DISH can only charge them a base charge for the carriage. The law would not prevent carriage in HD.



> BTW the PI channels, while a part of top 120 are not "120 level" channels. You also get them at the 100 and Family Pak level too (although with the Family Pak some PI channels are not carried due to content such as "Free Speech" and others show up at different channel numbers but are essentially mirrors of the same channels just at a less convenient location {RFD in the 4-digit ghetto for example}).


There is no 100 level ... it was renamed 120 this last February. 120 became 200 back in 2007. PI channels are mostly in the 9400 range but there are a few with duplicates in the 200's. I suppose I could list them above the AT120 package - but I'd rather not list them at all on the conversion page since most are not channels that will ever be HD. They would not be on DISH without payment.

CSPAN, CSPAN2 and NASA are potential. CSPAN2 is not PI (it can't be since DISH can only carry one channel per source unless all sources who can afford to buy a channel have been served - PI rules).

RFD TV is channel 231 ... it lost it's PI status more than a year ago because of airing commercial programming. It is very likely to appear in HD.


----------



## rhdbs (Sep 10, 2008)

I asked for this during the 5/11/09 tech chat. The on-air folks like the idea and informally asked NASA to give them a buz when they go HD.

The formal reply I received later that evening: "Concerning NASA in HD there are no current plans to add this programming although this is something that may happen in the future" 

Perfect timing huh, now that the shuttle missions are almost over. But, even repeats of that would be nice in HD.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

rhdbs said:


> I asked for this during the 5/11/09 tech chat. The on-air folks like the idea and informally asked NASA to give them a buz when they go HD.
> 
> The formal reply I received later that evening: "Concerning NASA in HD there are no current plans to add this programming although this is something that may happen in the future"
> 
> Perfect timing huh, now that the shuttle missions are almost over. But, even repeats of that would be nice in HD.


Bandwith waste!


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

HDNET picks up some of the HD NASA feeds from time to time.


----------



## Matt9876 (Oct 11, 2007)

NASA HD goes live on the 19th,I am about 90% sure Dish will carry this channel channel shortly after it goes live.

http://hd.engadget.com/2010/07/15/nasa-tv-launches-full-time-hd-channel-july-19/


----------



## shadough (Dec 31, 2006)

Ahhh but will it be "Free and Clear" such as the present Nasa SD channel?


----------



## HarveyLA (Jun 8, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> HDNET picks up some of the HD NASA feeds from time to time.


NASA reached an agreement with HDNET four years ago to cover all shuttle launches live in HD, HDNET providing the cameras and getting exclusive HD coverage in return. Apparently the exclusive provision has ended. I have been watching this coverage for several years. It is great. Lots of replays from different camera views.

http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2006/mar/HQ_06129_HDnet.html


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

HarveyLA said:


> NASA reached an agreement with HDNET four years ago to cover all shuttle launches live in HD, HDNET providing the cameras and getting exclusive HD coverage in return. Apparently the exclusive provision has ended. I have been watching this coverage for several years. It is great. Lots of replays from different camera views.
> 
> http://www.nasa.gov/home/hqnews/2006/mar/HQ_06129_HDnet.html


With the space shuttle ending the agreement is becoming moot. 

It is good to see NASA commitment to HD on a 24x7 channel. Hopefully DISH will find room for the feed.


----------

